# Apple care



## Babyfasty (20 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de me faire échanger mon iPad 2 pour un défaut de fabrication

Je l'avai eu dès le mois d'avril 2011, est ce que l'apple care d'un an compris est relancé pour 1 ans encore ou il se terminera en Avril 2012?


----------



## cameleone (20 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

non, ta garantie demeure inchangée et prendra bien fin en avril 2012...


----------



## Babyfasty (20 Janvier 2012)

Merci!


----------

